# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Macro Canon

## Luís Amaral

Boas alguém me consegue dar opiniões entre estas duas lentes e se justifica ir para a mais cara ?

Canon EF 100/2.8 L IS USM Macro
Canon EF 100/2.8 USM Macro

A grande diferença de uma para a outra é o estabilizador de imagem, mas será que valerá a pena sendo o preço o dobro ?  

Abraço
Luís Amaral

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

Vais tirar fotos com tripé? 

Se de facto tens mais 300 para comprar a mais cara, não penses duas vezes. Além do estabilizador também tens que ter em conta que é uma lente da série profissional.

Se quiseres ler um bocadinho:

Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 L IS USM Macro Lens Review

Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 USM Macro Lens Review

----------


## Luís Amaral

Acabei por comprar a sem IS, prefiro depois dar mais dinheiro por uma lente normal da série L do que uma macro, mas estou satisfeito.

Ainda tirei poucas fotos, ontem fui à terra dos meus pais e por acaso andei a brincar.






> Vais tirar fotos com tripé? 
> 
> Se de facto tens mais 300€ para comprar a mais cara, não penses duas vezes. Além do estabilizador também tens que ter em conta que é uma lente da série profissional.
> 
> Se quiseres ler um bocadinho:
> 
> Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 L IS USM Macro Lens Review
> 
> Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 USM Macro Lens Review

----------


## António Vitor

Fantástico...
pena a mulher não me deixar...comprar...diz que não me faz falta...
até tem razão...
 :Frown: 

 :yb620:  :yb620:  :yb620:  :yb620:  :yb620:  :yb620:

----------


## Filipe Lopes

> Fantástico...
> pena a mulher não me deixar...comprar...diz que não me faz falta...
> até tem razão...


pois elas têm QUASE sempre razão.

----------


## Jaime Branco

As vezes...
Elas querem é guardar o dinheirinho para comprar trapos

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Eu tenho um lema:

"Mais vale pedir perdão do que pedir permissão"

Chatice... por chatice... ao menos faço o que quero.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Luis,

Acho que fizeste uma excelente escolha, toda a gente fala bem dessa lente, e essa foto ficou mesmo muito boa.
A ver se combinamos para me tirares umas fotos aos pólipos dos meus corais :HaEbouriffe: 
O meu irmão tem uma Canon 400D, mas só com a lente de origem 18-55mm. É muito boa para fotografar peixes, mas não dá para apanhar aqueles pormenores nos corais.



> Eu tenho um lema:
> 
> "Mais vale pedir perdão do que pedir permissão"
> 
> Chatice... por chatice... ao menos faço o que quero.


LOOL :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Ate Jesus mandou os apostolos ocultarem factos (mentirem)... Nao ha lentes dessas a custarem....tipo....mais barato...





> Eu tenho um lema:
> 
> "Mais vale pedir perdão do que pedir permissão"
> 
> Chatice... por chatice... ao menos faço o que quero.

----------


## Luís Amaral

> Fantástico...
> pena a mulher não me deixar...comprar...diz que não me faz falta...
> até tem razão...


Depende do ponto vista  :Wink:  diz-lhe que dá para fazer excelentes fotos de rostos  :Wink:  aos putos :P

----------


## Luís Amaral

> Olá Luis,
> 
> Acho que fizeste uma excelente escolha, toda a gente fala bem dessa lente, e essa foto ficou mesmo muito boa.
> A ver se combinamos para me tirares umas fotos aos pólipos dos meus corais
> O meu irmão tem uma Canon 400D, mas só com a lente de origem 18-55mm. É muito boa para fotografar peixes, mas não dá para apanhar aqueles pormenores nos corais.
> 
> LOOL


Quando quiseres Ricardo é só combinar, a foto podia ter ficado melhor se na altura tivesse tripé  :Wink:  precisava de mais abertura  :Wink:

----------


## Luís Amaral

> Ate Jesus mandou os apostolos ocultarem factos (mentirem)... Nao ha lentes dessas a custarem....tipo....mais barato...


Boas Pedro, tens lentes macro a custarem 100 euros, tens a 50mm da canon que acho que é um bocado mais barata e já dá para tirar umas excelentes fotos !

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

> Quando quiseres Ricardo é só combinar, a foto podia ter ficado melhor se na altura tivesse tripé  precisava de mais abertura


ehehe...se tivesses tripé ou a outra lente (mais cara) com establizador  :Smile:  ...

de facto a foto está boa, parabéns, mas com a lente mais fechada um bocadinho o bichito ia ficar mais focado e penso que melhorava a foto.

----------


## Luís Amaral

> ehehe...se tivesses tripé ou a outra lente (mais cara) com establizador  ...
> 
> de facto a foto está boa, parabéns, mas com a lente mais fechada um bocadinho o bichito ia ficar mais focado e penso que melhorava a foto.


Por acaso só tirei mesmo uma única foto, estava muito vento, acho que durante o dia com bastante iluminação não sinto falta do estabilizador, mas claro que deveria ser outro coisa  !!!

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

A nova com estabilizador deve ser espectacular...Luís Amaral, por acaso exprimentei a 50mm e olha que sinceramente a meu ver não vale o dinheiro, sei que é barato mas mais vale esperar um pouco e comprar a 100 mm

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

Filipe,

Qual 50mm experimentaste?  Foi a macro 2.5 (+/- 300)? ou foi outra 50mm da canon?

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Boas.

Por acaso também experimentei uma Canon 50mm, o problema é quando se experimenta outras e se faz comparação...

Este fds prolongado andei a brincar com a Sigma 105mm F2.8 DG Macro:

Canon 550D Test #1 - Vitor Pestana's Reef on Vimeo

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Paulo se não me engano era a f 2.5 50mm
Sim, realmente ao experimentar outras objectivas a opinião sobre uma que nos parecia boa, depois passa a pronto...ser inferior. Apesar de neste caso já ter a 100 mm antes de experimentar a 50 mm.

Pena na altura não haver...mas actualmente ia pra nova 100 mm, nunca experimentei ou a vi ao vivo, mas deve ser algo... :SbSalut: 

É claro que eu só compraria uma objectiva destas porque gosto muito de macro.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Boas.
> 
> Por acaso também experimentei uma Canon 50mm, o problema é quando se experimenta outras e se faz comparação...
> 
> Este fds prolongado andei a brincar com a Sigma 105mm F2.8 DG Macro:
> 
> Canon 550D Test #1 - Vitor Pestana's Reef on Vimeo
> 
> Abraço
> ...


Bom vídeo, excelentes corais e aquário, especialmente aí uns frags... de colecção  :SbSourire: 

Tens que fazer um post em condições com os detalhes desse sistema.

Abraço,
PS: Vitor.... Já agora que andas por aqui outra vez... podias fazer uma emissão especial da Radio Reefforum..... lembro-me de rir às gargalhadas com isso.

----------


## Luís Amaral

> Boas.
> 
> Por acaso também experimentei uma Canon 50mm, o problema é quando se experimenta outras e se faz comparação...
> 
> Este fds prolongado andei a brincar com a Sigma 105mm F2.8 DG Macro:
> 
> Canon 550D Test #1 - Vitor Pestana's Reef on Vimeo
> 
> Abraço
> ...


Excelente vídeo, ainda n dediquei o tempo devido ao vídeo. Já te desenrrascas bem que cartão de memória tens ? Classe 4 ou 10 ?
Abraço

----------


## Luís Amaral

> Paulo se não me engano era a f 2.5 50mm
> Sim, realmente ao experimentar outras objectivas a opinião sobre uma que nos parecia boa, depois passa a pronto...ser inferior. Apesar de neste caso já ter a 100 mm antes de experimentar a 50 mm.
> 
> Pena na altura não haver...mas actualmente ia pra nova 100 mm, nunca experimentei ou a vi ao vivo, mas deve ser algo...
> 
> É claro que eu só compraria uma objectiva destas porque gosto muito de macro.


Se fores ao Flickr vais ficar admirado com a quantidade de fotos sem ser de macros q podes tirar com esta objectiva, e lógico q se n gostasses de macros n valia pena comprar mas tipo tive um casamento no fim de semana passado andava com a 18-55, dentro da igreja meti a 100mm para testar Jesus 2.8f faz uma diferença brutal a qualidade da foto e logo diferente.

----------


## Vitor Pestana

> Excelente vídeo, ainda n dediquei o tempo devido ao vídeo. Já te desenrrascas bem que cartão de memória tens ? Classe 4 ou 10 ?
> Abraço


Luis,

Teve de ser 10, em video a TX de dados é brutal:







> Bom vídeo, excelentes corais e aquário, especialmente aí uns frags... de colecção 
> 
> Tens que fazer um post em condições com os detalhes desse sistema.
> 
> Abraço,
> PS: Vitor.... Já agora que andas por aqui outra vez... podias fazer uma emissão especial da Radio Reefforum..... lembro-me de rir às gargalhadas com isso.


Amigo Ricardo,

Quando tinha "demasiado" tempo em mãos, fazia estas parvoíces!
Até foi uma boa experiência, ainda me lembro da estreia, estava mais nervoso que o entrevistado (Machado de Sousa).

Sou capaz de ter as gravações dos programas dessa altura, mas sinceramente nem sei onde as guardei.

Depois com calma, coloco as fotos e o setup deste novo reef.

Abraço

Pestana

----------

